# Partial Molar Pregnancy



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Is or has anyone experienced this? I had heard the heartbeat for a week or so, when I couldn't find it one day I went to the ER. Ultrasound confirmed partial molar pregnancy and I had to have a d and c, during which they thought they perforated the uterus and I had to have a lap. Pathology is doing dna testing on the remains, but they said I could take them home after to bury. I was 9w2d.

Just wondering if there's anyone else dealing with similar.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks hun.


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have no experience with molar losses.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

I read up on this, but I'm no expert. If you really do have a partial.molar then the baby has severe defects, and if by some chance the fetus is healthy it will be consumed by the abnormal growth of tissue. Read the website below. Did the dr. say anything to you about this?? I would start asking questions and hope for the best but prepare for the worst. I'm sorry if anything does happen, ive been through 3 miscarriages and its heartbreaking.


----------

